# Need to rehome a female dwarf rat (Peony)



## BeePun (Sep 17, 2021)

CHICAGO ILLINOIS,
looking for a home for my dwarf rat named Peony. her sister passed away last night and now she is my only rat. She is adorable and has never had an issue with people or another rat. She has lots of energy but is not aggressive at all. She is also very playful.


----------



## Jguicer (May 29, 2021)

Awww maybe you should get another rat for her


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Jguicer said:


> Awww maybe you should get another rat for her


OP can keep a couple of the baby girls to live with mom, and a couple boys to live with dad.


----------



## Jguicer (May 29, 2021)

Huh


----------

